# Another addition to the fleet



## tactile

Just bought this today 6 month old RS6


----------



## hiTTchy

All you need now is some UK plates to replace those German ones :lol:

Anyone good with photoshop :wink:


----------



## tactile

Couldn't find a UK car to show you only a German one.
Get her on Saturday........................playtime with twin turbos !!!!


----------



## clived

Rich - how did you find a 6 month old RS4? Haven't they been out of production for, well, years now?


----------



## hiTTchy

clived said:


> Rich - how did you find a 6 month old RS4? Haven't they been out of production for, well, years now?


2002 I think? :?


----------



## tactile

Sorry it was late when i posted it's an RS6 Q Avant ( not RS4 ) 16k on the clock in Red Nov 2004 fully loaded Â£48k
Havn,t seen it yet, get tommorow comes from Nottingham.


----------



## hiTTchy

So is this your new car now Rich?

I would get her straight up to AmD - stage 1 remap 505bhp :twisted:


----------



## clived

Blimmin 'eck Rich - Congratulations


----------



## W7 PMC

tactile said:


> Sorry it was late when i posted it's an RS6 Q Avant ( not RS4 ) 16k on the clock in Red Nov 2004 fully loaded Â£48k
> Havn,t seen it yet, get tommorow comes from Nottingham.


The picture is of an RS6+. Is that what you've purchased??

Either way, welcome to the world of the Beast.

Defo go to AmD & get at least Stage2 & she'll be breathing 515ish BHP which transforms the car 8)

Had this done 2 weeks after getting mine 12 months ago & now going even further next week, by having the Sportec Performance & Handling upgrades applied. I'll be entering the 550BHP club  & she'll then be a better behaved animal on the track 8)


----------



## saint

That's a good deal considering others examples are going for around the Â£51k+ - big beasty of a machine though.


----------



## tactile

This is going to be my main vehicle and use the TT for weekends as I have nearly clocked 10k in a little over 5 months.
Good price saved about Â£5k on list price.

Car park is starting to look good now !!

TT
A2 sport
RS6
BMW Z4
VX 220 T


----------



## clived

Obviously gold in them there Tactile Signs ;-)


----------



## tactile

No its not signs Clive, my company ( Part of the Tactile Group of Companies ) are Acess Consultants . It is legisislation now that companies have to have access audits and access statements in place or they could result in being fined heavily. We also work with other Architects to design accessible buildings.Our work takes us all around the UK, IRELAND AND SCOTLAND. We have a contract in the USA coming up shortly ( holiday time ) one hopes.


----------



## BAMTT

Richard when you've quite finished playing about :wink: You can tell us all about it .................please


----------



## DXN

tactile said:


> This is going to be my main vehicle and use the TT for weekends


why would you want to use the TT again?

nice motor, jealous, me, :mrgreen:


----------



## tactile

Why ? cos the TT's my own and the other vehicles are company ones


----------



## tactile

Very nice arrived Sat lunch time. its just abit quicker than the TT :lol:


----------



## Multiprocess

Very very nice Richard!!

Very very jealous!!


----------



## tactile

Might come down to the meeting in it at the weekend


----------



## Multiprocess

Can we all have a spin??


----------



## tactile

_*Spin*_ probably being the word......................its the fastest estate car I have ever driven ! and you guys want me to go to AMD !! NO CHANCE ! :lol:


----------



## tactile

just come of the phone with AMD about other matters and enquired about and upgrade for the RS6 to 600BHP = Â£29 k phewwwww !


----------



## L7

Very nice indeed must post some pics up

If it's a company car have you informed your business partner of the impending fuel bills that will start rolling in soon :lol: nothing like running an economical car through the business.

A business that i do work for added a Porsche Cayenne to the fleet and the director was seen driving it all the time... then 2 months later he was always seen driving a oil burning 106 fuel bills had been coming in at over 1k a month :lol: :lol: :lol:

I laugh every time i blat past him in the TT


----------



## dj c225

I think the TT will be forgotten! 

Enjoy the RS6, watch your speed and keep licence clean.

Get some pics up soon!

Have fun!


----------



## Hugo Rapeseed

I never knew you could make so_* much money from a few wheelchair signs!!!!!!*_


----------



## tactile

Hugo Rapeseed said:


> I never knew you could make so_* much money from a few wheelchair signs!!!!!!*_


Yeah whatever


----------



## omen666

Come on Rich

We need pictures......We need pictures......We need pictures......We need pictures......We need pictures......We need pictures......We need pictures......We need pictures......We need pictures......We need pictures......We need pictures......We need pictures......We need pictures......We need pictures......We need pictures......We need pictures......We need pictures......We need pictures......We need pictures......We need pictures......We need pictures......We need pictures......


----------



## saint

I wish my "company" (damn local governemnt) would provide these kind of vehicles - it would be perfect for all my measuring kit!!


----------



## nutts

Richard... DEFO bring it on Sat


----------



## digimeisTTer

tactile said:


> Hugo Rapeseed said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never knew you could make so_* much money from a few wheelchair signs!!!!!!*_
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah whatever
Click to expand...

 [smiley=deal2.gif]

Legislation now, I just had to fill in a 5 page form, and expect a visit :x - licence to print money if you've got the contract, did the world not have disabled people 10 years ago?

enjoy the RS6 - can you fit a wheel chair in it?

jealous, me?  :roll:


----------



## tactile

I am actually an Access Consultant and we do the visits to save your bacon !! Get an access audit NOW and dont get fined !


----------



## dj c225

tactile said:


> I am actually an Access Consultant and we do the visits to save your bacon !! Get an access audit NOW and dont get fined !


Forum advertising...

Have you paid for this? :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC

tactile said:


> just come of the phone with AMD about other matters and enquired about and upgrade for the RS6 to 600BHP = Â£29 k phewwwww !


But you can get to 550BHP for just under Â£9K  & i'll be hitting that later today when i collect the Beast from AmD 8)


----------



## tactile

W7 PMC said:


> tactile said:
> 
> 
> 
> just come of the phone with AMD about other matters and enquired about and upgrade for the RS6 to 600BHP = Â£29 k phewwwww !
> 
> 
> 
> But you can get to 550BHP for just under Â£9K  & i'll be hitting that later today when i collect the Beast from AmD 8)
Click to expand...

Thats what AMD have quoted me full an all singing all dancing job


----------



## W7 PMC

tactile said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tactile said:
> 
> 
> 
> just come of the phone with AMD about other matters and enquired about and upgrade for the RS6 to 600BHP = Â£29 k phewwwww !
> 
> 
> 
> But you can get to 550BHP for just under Â£9K  & i'll be hitting that later today when i collect the Beast from AmD 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what AMD have quoted me full an all singing all dancing job
Click to expand...

That is indeed what it costs to arrive at the magical 600BHP figure, hence why 550BHP for Â£9K represents fairly reasonable value.

Mine will have everything listed for the Sportec 600 upgrade, with the exception of the hybrid turbos which is what lifts the cost to Â£29K. I see no value in spending an extra Â£20K for 50BHP & you'd defo need to spend a further Â£10K on a monster brake upgrade, so its way too rich for my blood.

You'll defo enjoy the AmD stage 2 for about Â£3K if you decide to mod your RS6, this transforms the car & the note from the Milltek is awesome 8)


----------



## tactile

Thats more realistic, To be quite frank with you we would not consider spending any more on it as its a company vehicle and we dont have money to burn. I was intersested when somebody mentioned it on here. Thanks anyway ................its winging its way around the Scottish Highlands as we speak minus me in it. It was never going to be mine anyway but I wanted it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Although I will be looking for something a little less expensive to run around in .


----------



## L7

Hang on tactile are you saying that although it's a company car you won't actually be driving it :?


----------



## tactile

Company cars are company cars ............the TT is mine , hence i want somthing now to run for buisness neeeds .
We also run 2 vans as well but i don't drive them. Its a long story about the new motor which I am not going into


----------



## L7

I see it's just i got the impression *you* were getting an RS6 for your company and that as the owner you would be driving it :? so basically it's not you thats getting an RS6 then.


----------



## dj c225

L7 said:


> I see it's just i got the impression *you* were getting an RS6 for your company and that as the owner you would be driving it :? so basically it's not you thats getting an RS6 then.


Hmmm, this is a strange topic...

You started a thread, claimed you had picked up a s/h RS6 for yourself given to you by your company and will be sitting on your driveway with the rest of your "fleet"

Now you've just turned round and said, you won't be driving it and it was never supposed to be yours... hmmm I'm sorry to say I smell a load of bullsh*t.

Anyway sometimes its good to dream, my Ferrari 430 should be here soon, though its not meant for me, my neighbour will be driving it minus me. :lol:

Not takeing the p1$$ Tactile, just thought it was a load of bull the first minute you added it to your sig.

Take care.
DJ


----------



## hiTTchy

dj c225 said:


> Hmmm, this is a strange topic...
> 
> You started a thread, claimed you had picked up a s/h RS6 for yourself given to you by your company and will be sitting on your driveway with the rest of your "fleet"
> 
> Now you've just turned round and said, you won't be driving it and it was never supposed to be yours... hmmm I'm sorry to say I smell a load of bullsh*t.


Oh well... I guess some people like to take their 'dreams' a little further than others. :?


----------



## dj c225

Tactile ohhhh tactile... :roll:


----------



## Hugo Rapeseed

What a laod of bollocks.

Anyone elses company just got a new co. car? Whack it on your sig - I'm sure we're all interested. :roll:


----------



## jampott

I just bought a new Aston Martin.


----------



## dj c225

jampott said:


> I just bought a new Aston Martin.


Why not add it to your sig, will make a nice addition  :lol:


----------



## dj c225

Tactiles gone into hibernation?


----------



## ronin

Im taking my ebay purchased sinclair c5 to AMD - cant wait !


----------



## KevtoTTy

....have I told you all about my new purchase.....it's pretty quick.....


----------



## digimeisTTer

dj c225 said:


> Not takeing the p1$$ Tactile, just thought it was a load of bull the first minute you added it to your sig.


Strange that :roll: :roll:


----------



## dj c225

digimeisTTer said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not takeing the p1$$ Tactile, just thought it was a load of bull the first minute you added it to your sig.
> 
> 
> 
> Strange that :roll: :roll:
Click to expand...

Not really strange, the truth.


----------



## digimeisTTer

dj c225 said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not takeing the p1$$ Tactile, just thought it was a load of bull the first minute you added it to your sig.
> 
> 
> 
> Strange that :roll: :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really strange, the truth.
Click to expand...

you obviously missed my heavy sarcasm :wink:


----------



## HighTT

dj c225 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought a new Aston Martin.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not add it to your sig, will make a nice addition  :lol:
Click to expand...

Or just 'Borrow' my sig. pic. :lol:


----------



## dj c225

digimeisTTer said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not takeing the p1$$ Tactile, just thought it was a load of bull the first minute you added it to your sig.
> 
> 
> 
> Strange that :roll: :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really strange, the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you obviously missed my heavy sarcasm :wink:
Click to expand...

Appologies my fault 

Where is Tactile anyway, no need to hide away mate, we wont think any less of you now that you havent actually got the RS6.


----------



## L7

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/l7ctt/indexhtm0.1.jpg

**insert desired wind noise here**


----------



## saint

woooooooooooooooooooooooshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

You asked for it


----------



## John C

digimeisTTer said:


> tactile said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hugo Rapeseed said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never knew you could make so_* much money from a few wheelchair signs!!!!!!*_
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah whatever
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [smiley=deal2.gif]
> 
> Legislation now, I just had to fill in a 5 page form, and expect a visit :x - licence to print money if you've got the contract, did the world not have disabled people 10 years ago?
Click to expand...

Erm yes - they were the ones outside the shops and offices in the rain trying to get someone from the shop/bank to come out and discuss their business in public while they got wet.

Roll on the DDA I say - I know it will cost some small businesses cash and perhaps some government money should be made avaliable but we should all have the chance to access all areas whetever our ability.

I terms of form filling I hate it too but if it makes our far to inaccesable country better for all then it is worth it.


----------



## John C

tactile said:


> I am actually an Access Consultant and we do the visits to save your bacon !! Get an access audit NOW and dont get fined !


Shame the visits are not to make the UK more accessable and not just stop fines!

Can we not 'Get and access audit NOW and increase your potential customer base' :?


----------



## dj c225

Getting back to the topic, why hasn't Tactile made his appearance? :lol: :roll:


----------



## dj c225

Still no apology for the confusion :?: :lol:


----------



## Antwerpman

probably someone at the place he works made an appology for something else entirely but he thought that it counted as his own  :lol:


----------



## dj c225

:lol:


----------



## L8_0RGY

OMG. :lol: :lol: :lol: I'm lost for words.

Just came over to read this thread after seeing Lisa's post in the Flame Room.

Tactile - where are you?

Are you on the way to pick up your bulletproof Range Rover which is going to be added to your "fleet"?

I'm hoping to add a couple of cars to my "fleet" - currently one - anyone care to make some suggestions. :lol:


----------



## saint

tactile said:


> >>This is going to be my main vehicle<< and use the TT for weekends as I have nearly clocked 10k in a little over 5 months.
> Good price saved about Â£5k on list price.
> 
> Car park is starting to look good now !!
> 
> TT
> A2 sport
> RS6
> BMW Z4
> VX 220 T


Things were going well untill this point.... nothing wrong with what was posted before..... just someone got a little excited.


----------



## J 22S DS

What a dick :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

How stupid do you feel now


----------



## jampott

ahem


----------



## omen666

Walter Matiy (sic) character or what?


----------



## jgray

I loved this thread first time round, brought back some happy memories.

Dog for sale anyone?


----------



## Multiprocess

Ah, those were the days....................


----------



## Kell

Despite the fact it makes good reading, why did you drag this up again Tim?


----------



## jampott

Kell said:


> Despite the fact it makes good reading, why did you drag this up again Tim?


It was being discussed in another thread.


----------



## Kell

I see.

Where is this other thread?


----------



## garyc

So we've had Tactile with his stealth RS6; we had Dotti's hubby's imaginary DB7; we got Tim with his fantasy R8 order; we got... <<insert>> :wink:

Just to give a little true Other Marque action, i saw a silver Enzo on the M4 westbound by J11 yesterday, as I sat in a queue. It looked brilliant in silver - which is an unlikely choice for a Ferrari.

I just found a pic of one similar here:

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...er+enzo&gbv=2&svnum=10&hl=en&safe=active&sa=G

Although all those expensive cars together must surely be a photoshop. :lol:


----------



## Guest

garyc said:


> Although all those expensive cars together must surely be a photoshop. :lol:


Deffo a photoshop, those cars are out of the range of anyones budget.
I'll take the photoshop of the carrera gt over the enzo.


----------



## Wallsendmag

I really have ordered an Aygo honest :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## garyc

wallsendmag said:


> I really have ordered an Aygo honest :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hmmm. :? :wink:


----------

